# An uber driver just told me he rolled back car 100K miles and that's the only way he made money..



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

So, I had to take a ride since I was too intoxicated to operate my car and thus left it in a parking lot where it later got towed. Assholes! Anyway, I asked this guy why he picked me up in a brand new Infiniti Q50. First off he said he only goes out in surges on weekend nights and does $200-$250 in 8 hours then goes home. Second, the last car he owned was a Honda Accord he did every single maintenance item himself and never took it to a shop, EVER. The carfax report showed 32k miles, and the car had 160 on it...he rolled it back to 40K and sold it for almost $10,000 more than he would have gotten. 

Not a bad deal if you ask me. Certainly takes away the whole "vehicle expenses" problem. I wonder if more drivers are doing this!


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

Translation: A thief makes more than an Uber driver.


----------



## Baltorious (Dec 4, 2015)

Unless your car is hella old, it's impossible to roll back a newer cars' odometer. They are all computer based now. Carfax mileage isn't always accurate either. If a mechanic is too lazy to actually look at the mileage on the car and the owner says "I have xxx miles on it", that's what gets reported. 
The penalties on getting caught tampering with odometer readings are not worth it anyway.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, that's just wrong on too many levels.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How did he get past the yearly safety inspections? Those report mileage.


----------



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

Its actually quite easy. He said he bought a device off ebay and in 2 minutes after plugging it in to the car it was done.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

99% chance he was just telling you a story. Many drivers do it just to be entertaining or to fill the time.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

If he rolled back the mileage he drove with uber 100k miles he probably made around gross 100k at least. I drove UberX last year and 9950 miles I gross over 10k before expenses like gas, insurance, maintenance. He could buy another car


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> If he rolled back the mileage he drove with uber 100k miles he probably made around gross 100k at least. I drove UberX last year and 9950 miles I gross over 10k before expenses like gas, insurance, maintenance. He could buy another car


You had 9950 miles on the car or 9950 that Uber reported you were on trip. If it's what they reported as on trip you need to add all of your dead miles to that to claim on your taxes or you will be screwed. 
If you drove 9950 including dead miles then you are doing great with 10K, that's $1.00 a mile which with rates the way they are is fantastic.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

9950 miles during online time with uber. Everyone knows trip miles are only a portion of total miles worked during a shift. There is software to track daily miles while on the job. Since I
drive this car only for uber, I have 2 cars I don't mix any pleasure mileage with it. It's only used for business 100%.

Also the 10k for 9950 miles doesn't include gas. Insurance. Maintenance. Depreciation. But since i got the car for 10k (car is a 2007 model with 170k mileage now) and put in 2k to fix stuff it's an ok job kinda.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

benzdriver84 said:


> So, I had to take a ride since I was too intoxicated to operate my car and thus left it in a parking lot where it later got towed. Assholes! Anyway, I asked this guy why he picked me up in a brand new Infiniti Q50. First off he said he only goes out in surges on weekend nights and does $200-$250 in 8 hours then goes home. Second, the last car he owned was a Honda Accord he did every single maintenance item himself and never took it to a shop, EVER. The carfax report showed 32k miles, and the car had 160 on it...he rolled it back to 40K and sold it for almost $10,000 more than he would have gotten.
> 
> Not a bad deal if you ask me. Certainly takes away the whole "vehicle expenses" problem. I wonder if more drivers are doing this!


Karma will catch up to him and whatever he made from his crime will be lost tenfold.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

just reset you trip odometer each night and t the end of your shift just note the milage drove and write it in your notes on your phone, simple put, you don't need to have a app do it for you and pay for it.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> How did he get past the yearly safety inspections? Those report mileage.


Not everywhere has inspections. Here we have no state inspection and no Uber inspection.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Karma will catch up to him and whatever he made from his crime will be lost tenfold.


Man are you in for a suprise if you really believe that shit. Pick up a history book or something.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Man are you in for a suprise if you really believe that shit. Pick up a history book or something.


History books don't mention karma or how miserable a person is when they do bad deeds or criminal deeds are are in constant fear of being found out.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> History books don't mention karma or how miserable a person is when they do bad deeds or criminal deeds are are in constant fear of being found out.


You really should meet some truly wealthy people. Not just kinda rich kind; I mean more wealth than your entire extended family & a few generations can ever earn.

Karma is pretty much BS.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You really should meet some truly wealthy people. Not just kinda rich kind; I mean more wealth than your entire extended family & a few generations can ever earn.
> 
> Karma is pretty much BS.


Being wealthy does not equal bad Karma, people like Bill Gates are philanthropists who help others. People like the Koch brothers are cheap and miserable and just want more money that they can die with and take out of circulation.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You don't get wealthy by sharing equally with others. It's the exact opposite. 

Bill isn't a Saint either.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You don't get wealthy by sharing equally with others. It's the exact opposite.
> 
> Bill isn't a Saint either.


No one said he was a saint, Karma is not about sharing equally it means if you cheat people you will lose something else to pay for it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG, any idea how many people bill screwed on the way up?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> How did he get past the yearly safety inspections? Those report mileage.


Not every market requires safety checks or vehicle inspections. Mine doesn't. Been driving uber 2 years never need an inspection. Same with lyft they just came to town. Had a self inspection that I answered by typing answers to thier questions into my phone.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Used to be a guy who would roll back your miles for $100. He would visit the place I worked and guys would hire him. He hooked a laptop up to the car and was done in 30 seconds. It went bad on a new Toyota. The air conditioning and the speedometer quit working. Somehow the car knew the mileage had been messed with. He couldn't fix it, so the owner was stuck with it. Be careful.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Baltorious said:


> Unless your car is hella old, it's impossible to roll back a newer cars' odometer.


It's possible, but you need an expensive computer tool that only dealerships have to do it.

I'd wager he's just talking out of his ass though.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You just need connections


----------

